# Stoffe



## Thêsthalos (31. Januar 2010)

ICh bin auf lv 50 und suche noch viel seidenstoff und noch mehr magie stoff.
Wo bekomme cih sehr viel in weniig zeit her?
Ich freue mich auf eine antwort


----------



## Dobby1995 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nur wo man recht viel Magie Stoff bekommt unzwar in der ini Zul'Farrak!!!

Mfg, Dobby


----------



## Dark_Lady (31. Januar 2010)

Auktionshaus...

Ansonsten farmen bei Humanoiden lv 30-40 für Seidenstoff und 40-50 für Magiestoff


----------



## Thêsthalos (1. Februar 2010)

ich schlacht dann halt massen weiße humanuiden^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

Seidenstoff wenn man Allianzler ist oder sich durch SW wipen will gibts zu Hauf in den Palisaden.


----------



## Psalmensang (18. März 2010)

Seidenstoff = Kloster
Magiestoff = ZF,  die Oger (44-48) in Feralas oder die Trolle (42-48) im Hinterland plätten...


----------



## Hackseputt (8. April 2010)

Seidenstoff

Magiestoff

Wenn du auf die Mobs klicks, kannst du auf der Karte sehen, wo sie sich befinden und vorallem wie viele es sind.

lg


----------

